# Is the 2.5 a good engine?



## jmkrug80 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi all,

I understand this is a tech forum and wasn't sure if thesis the correct place to post this. if this is the wrong place then please guide me to a correct forum. Anyways onto my question. I have owned two GTI's in the past with the 1.8T engine and worked for VW in 2003 but I know nothing about the 2.5L engine. I'm looking to get a new used Jetta or Passat and pretty much ignored the 2.5L models because I hear it's not a good engine. I'm hoping for first hand experience from people who have owned a VW with this engine. Is it actually a good and reliable engine? What is your fuel economy? It appears when i'm looking online at cars the 2.5L version is less expensive then the 1.8T. I'm hoping to get good feedback from fellow VW fans and owners. Thanks


----------



## Master_P (Feb 10, 2012)

Define, "good and reliable".


----------



## mkV Fanatic (Oct 23, 2014)

I've owned mine for probably 3 years now and I love it. 2005 to 2008 was the first version of the 2.5 5 cylinder which apparently it has a timing chain problem but I think it's all in how often you maintenance the engine. If you do regular maintenance it should last you a long time. In 2008.5 the revised 2.5 came out with minor changes but overall good ones. Mines a 2010 with the 5 speed manual so I have MK6 interior bits and electronics but MK5 body style. I like the 2.5 I think it's good engine. Sure it has minor issues but what engine doesn't? It's not a death sentence to get one but like every car if you take care of it it will last. Fuel economy is not bad I get about ~20ish miles a gallon an I do NOT baby it. But I also don't beat the **** out of it


----------



## karlsvw (Oct 25, 2014)

jmkrug80 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I understand this is a tech forum and wasn't sure if thesis the correct place to post this. if this is the wrong place then please guide me to a correct forum. Anyways onto my question. I have owned two GTI's in the past with the 1.8T engine and worked for VW in 2003 but I know nothing about the 2.5L engine. I'm looking to get a new used Jetta or Passat and pretty much ignored the 2.5L models because I hear it's not a good engine. I'm hoping for first hand experience from people who have owned a VW with this engine. Is it actually a good and reliable engine? What is your fuel economy? It appears when i'm looking online at cars the 2.5L version is less expensive then the 1.8T. I'm hoping to get good feedback from fellow VW fans and owners. Thanks


Here is my take on this. I have owned my Passat for 15 months now. Except for a bad O2 sensor connector, not a thing has gone wrong in 25,900 miles. I have owned faster cars and I have owned slower. My opinion is that this is a good, solid all around motor. I have a manual and in 3rd gear going 40 mph and punching it, you get to illegal speeds very quickly. The top of 3rd is around 90 mph. 

As far as mileage, I average 34-35 mpg in the Summer and about 28 mpg in the Winter. (bad gas, warm up)

And, the five cylinder sounds cool and is smoother than the four.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

The 2.5l is under appreciated, in my opinion. I've owned a few of them starting in 2007 - all modified, including forced induction - accumulating approximately 150k total mileage with zero major failures. In fact, other than wear parts, I haven't had any failures. Having been a VW enthusiast for 15+ years now, I can't say that for any other VW engine I've owned. 

Here's what I like about the 2.5l:
- Reliable
- Cheap to insure
- Inexpensive maintenance
- Takes 87 octane, however 91/93 offers best performance even with stock ECU
- Respectable fuel economy of mid-20s city, low-30s freeway
- Sounds unique, especially with an intake and exhaust!
- Fun to drive

The biggest hang up is going to be your need for speed. If you're a go-fast type person, you won't be happy with the 2.5l unless you throw a bunch of money at it. It's much easier to buy a 2.0T, or even the new gen.3 1.8T, and go fast. However, if you want reliable transportation that's still fun to drive with an exhaust note as unique as the VR6, the 2.5l is more than capable of delivering.


----------



## joshua_7373 (Jan 29, 2016)

I bought my 2010 jetta used at 15 k miles...I now have 80k miles with zero problems. The only thing I have had to replace is the battery twice...which isn't bad but it probably has something to do with Texas weather...I have done a transmission fluid change and spark plugs and regular oil changes.
Really I want to get about 200k miles out of this car as I will have it paid off next year and will still have a bumper to to bumper till 120k miles.*crosses fingers*

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

recently clocked 105k miles on my 2.5 engine. belts need to be done soon. of all the parts i've had replaced (most of them preventative rather than corrective), the alternator is the only engine related part i've replaced. it's a solid engine. :thumbup:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Ran mine to 130,000 miles. Red line daily, ALL ORIGINAL PARTS. I am currently replacing the entire suspension to ps12/eibach springs, audi alloy arms/spindles, a bent tie rod, all 4 wheels, all belts, plugs, ignition coils etc. Popping in a 300ftlb clutch/10lb flywheel and running a torsen dif. Getting her ready for the next 100,000 of forced induction coming in spring.

The only service I actually followed out of the manual was the fuel filter. Everything else I just let fly and it did great except for the ignition coils... which worked but were not very easily removed recently. They actually came out in pieces and were siezed into the head on some cylinders. There was several inches of calcification and junk from water going down into the holes (no engine cover for 123,000 miles). I had to blow out the plug holes with air compressor, after I vacuumed the inches of calcium dust out, then still after I removed the plugs found rust under the crush washer they seat on. It wasn't fun and I had to polish the holes up to hopefully stop that disgusting build up. It was BAAAAAD looking but it ran fine with only a single misfire up to almost 130k. VW makes bad ignition coils, period. Bad design, bad reliability, bad everything. As long as you aren't paying the dealership $600 to replace $200 of ignition parts then its not a bad thing for you as an owner though.

I would say, stay on top of plugs, coils (replace the coils with your plugs every 60,000 miles),fuel filter, and oil changes. Everything else can go double or triple the recommended intervals. The plugs and coils only get destroyed by water sitting in the holes so I guess with the OEM engine cover they may not even need to be replaced either for 120k+

One last thing, my water pump is starting to go out soon. I believe it has started weeping coolant very recently but my coolant needs to be changed anyway so oh well no big deal.

That's about it! Very long winded, nothing concise, just my feelings at the moment on the 2.5. Would I buy one with 200,000 miles on it knowing nothing other than it starts? YEP!

My car put down 194whp at indy rpm dyno day on the Southside of Indy. It has been fun and power/lb beats walks a lot of cars it shouldn't be able to. Its been a very good car. 2009 VW Rabbit, redlined to 7500rpm daily since 7,000 miles.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

just ticked over 177k miles on mine (2009 5-speed mkv rabbit ) this week.

a P0106 MAP sensor code back at ~100k miles (cleaned the oil out of the intake and it was good after that).

total repairs since, Dec 2008 when i purchased it new:


front o2 sensor @ ~45k miles - $160
clutch slave cylinder @ ~160k miles- $60
^^ that's cheap.

aside from the slave cylinder, it has never left me stranded. honestly, i should have changed the slave cylinder at around 100k miles because of how much use that mechanical part gets.

i change the oil every 10-12k miles.


----------



## karlsvw (Oct 25, 2014)

le0n said:


> just ticked over 177k miles on mine (2009 5-speed mkv rabbit ) this week.
> 
> a P0106 MAP sensor code back at ~100k miles (cleaned the oil out of the intake and it was good after that).
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

2.5s are some of the most reliable engines VW has made recently in my opinion. I have owned a mk4 2.0 and also a mk3 2.0 before that. Both of those cars ended up having multiple problems although they were both higher milage. Ive owned my 2.5 with 32k on it and just about to roll over to 104k. It has been heavily modified NA wise since around 55-60k and I havent had one major issue with the engine so far. Battery finally died last year so I replaced that, Vac pump has been leaking oil for awhile so I got that taken care of with an IE blockoff plate, along with a secondary o2 sensor about 2 years ago. Other then that, no issues so far. Just take care of it and it will take care of you for a long time.


----------



## edsiajb (Aug 20, 2003)

I currently have 5 VWs - 3 of which have the 2.5l engine - all 2.5l versions have been trouble free so far (and why I keep buying them). Two are 2012 and one is a 2013...two Passats and one Jetta. Two are now over the 60,000 mile mark.

I also have a 2001 Jetta TDI and a 2012 Passat TDI. We are a family of five - with a son in college and two daughters who are both dual-enrolled in high school and college...so with all that commuting, miles are piling up quickly.

The most reliable VW I've ever owned is the 2001 TDI (ALH) - and probably why I've kept it for 15 years. The least reliable was a 2008 Passat Lux with the 1.8T engine - it was terrible! The least reliable of my current VWs has been the 2012 TDI. 

As an owner of many VWs for many years, I've learned to avoid new VW engines for the first year or two. And with that said, I think the later 2.5l engines may be very reliable by VW standards...and possibly very reliable by even Toyota standards (yes, I have a Tacoma truck - boring but reliable).


----------



## nydrell (Aug 22, 2010)

*Oh yeah*

Well here's my 2 cents: I bought my 06 2.5 jetta from Carmax in September of 2k9 and I still have it to this day.it had 44k miles when I bought it and I just cracked 150k last week. I drive the dog out of it for years and the only time the cel came on was 3 yrs ago and it was the n80 purge valve, that's it. Other than regular maintenance I think it's a bullet proof motor, oh and I never put premium gas, always regular from shell, texaco, chevron, you know the top tier gas stations and every other fill up I put in 6 o/z or marvel mystery oil in the gas. that's it.


----------



## TDI57 (May 2, 2016)

jmkrug80 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I understand this is a tech forum and wasn't sure if thesis the correct place to post this. if this is the wrong place then please guide me to a correct forum. Anyways onto my question. I have owned two GTI's in the past with the 1.8T engine and worked for VW in 2003 but I know nothing about the 2.5L engine. I'm looking to get a new used Jetta or Passat and pretty much ignored the 2.5L models because I hear it's not a good engine. I'm hoping for first hand experience from people who have owned a VW with this engine. Is it actually a good and reliable engine? What is your fuel economy? It appears when i'm looking online at cars the 2.5L version is less expensive then the 1.8T. I'm hoping to get good feedback from fellow VW fans and owners. Thanks


I know of a 2007 Jetta 2.5 with 260,000 miles and runs as good as new. Every oil change done by the book at the dealership. This car is so nice I may end up buying it!


----------



## joshua_7373 (Jan 29, 2016)

Just hit 77 k on mine...I have it since 22k miles. I believe my AC compressor is starting to go but it should be covered under warranty

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

the 2.5 seems bullet proof.

although, vw's 2.slow has been highly regarded as such for years and are still being put into new vw vehicles today.

i wonder how those compare side-by-side in terms of actual mechanical & electrical engine-related issues that result in their owner's wallets getting reamed?


----------



## Trainz1786 (May 12, 2016)

*Tips on purchasing a golf mk6 2.5L*

I'm actually in the market of purchasing a used golf 2.5 mk6 certified pre owned by my local dealer. Is there any tips on what to look out for when purchasing one? Example like leaks, head gasket check, etc etc. I have always had my golf 4 door MK2 as a daily driver. So I don't know too much on the 2.5 except reading the treads on VW vortex.Thanks.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

if it's an automatic transmission, get the records for the transmission service.

if they can't prove the filter and fluid were done at 50k miles, then you can bargain with that knowledge.

do not trust if they tell you that the transmission is a "sealed" "lifetime" unit that doesn't need to be serviced.

you can peek around for leaks, but the only place i've ever heard of these leaking oil was at the vacuum pump.

not sure on the mileage of the mkvi you're looking at but the brake lines have to be flushed every two years, regardless of mileage. another bargaining point if they can't show proof that it was done.


----------



## Tenac (Mar 9, 2015)

le0n said:


> the 2.5 seems bullet proof.
> 
> although, vw's 2.slow has been highly regarded as such for years *and are still being put into new vw vehicles today*.
> 
> i wonder how those compare side-by-side in terms of actual mechanical & electrical engine-related issues that result in their owner's wallets getting reamed?


I agree that VW N/A engines are bulletproof, fun engines to push to their limits and last a very long time with less parts to fail. However, the statement above in bold text is false, VW is moving to all forced induction engines instead of naturally aspirated unfortunately 

The 2.5L engine has been discontinued and is being replaced with the 1.8T engine, producing 170hp.

As for the 2.slow engine.....
*http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7226028-The-2-0L-Engine-Will-Be-Replaced-Info-Inside*

It's getting repalced with a 1.4T that produces 150hp (Same as my 2007 2.5L) which is pretty damn impressive.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ whoops. my bad.

when did that happen? last year? in the relative sense of things, that is almost today, hah hah.

i'm assuming that the 1.4 will be bullet-proof 

i'd rather buy an older 2.5 before getting into a 1.4 trimmed model.


----------



## karlsvw (Oct 25, 2014)

le0n said:


> ^^ whoops. my bad.
> 
> when did that happen? last year? in the relative sense of things, that is almost today, hah hah.
> 
> ...


I second that last thought. The 1.4 is based on the 1.8. So ???????????


----------



## wgvanni (Nov 25, 2020)

jmkrug80 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I understand this is a tech forum and wasn't sure if thesis the correct place to post this. if this is the wrong place then please guide me to a correct forum. Anyways onto my question. I have owned two GTI's in the past with the 1.8T engine and worked for VW in 2003 but I know nothing about the 2.5L engine. I'm looking to get a new used Jetta or Passat and pretty much ignored the 2.5L models because I hear it's not a good engine. I'm hoping for first hand experience from people who have owned a VW with this engine. Is it actually a good and reliable engine? What is your fuel economy? It appears when i'm looking online at cars the 2.5L version is less expensive then the 1.8T. I'm hoping to get good feedback from fellow VW fans and owners. Thanks


I know im late to this but I just got a free one off of my cousin and it has almost 175k miles. they have had no issues and the only thing I had to do was replace a pcv diaphragm. engine is pretty torquey and definitely isn't slow. if you comfortable pushing past 130 I would go for a faster car. but if not if feels great around corners, and sounds great. there are a few more things I have to do to bring it back to original condition. the clutch is worn, but that's expected, and I screwed up a cv joint when I hit a curb the first week I got it.


----------



## LTJ (Feb 1, 2014)

nydrell said:


> *Oh yeah*
> 
> Well here's my 2 cents
> I bought my 06 2.5 jetta from Carmax in September of 2k9 and I still have it to this day.it had 44k miles when I bought it and I just cracked 150k last week. I drive the dog out of it for years and the only time the cel came on was 3 yrs ago and it was the n80 purge valve, that's it.other than regular maintenance I think it's a bullet proof motor,oh and I never put premium gas,always regular from shell,texaco,chevron, you know the top tier gas stations and every other fill up put in 6 o/z or marvel mystery oil in the gas.thats it.


Bought a 2013 VW Passat 2.5L model new and I have been very pleased with the 5-cyl engine and the 6-speed automatic transmission from Aisin. This car just passed 110,000 miles. Even with sometimes aggressive daily driving over the last 7 years this drivetrain has required no repairs and still seems to perform about as well as it did the first year. I've had all of the recommended maintenance done on schedule, including an oil change every 10,000 miles.

The Passat and other current VW models seem to have a higher oil capacity than cars from most other manufacturers. Depending on the source, my 2013 Passat takes from 6.3 to 6.8 quarts of synthetic oil. As I recall, other VW models like the Golf and Jetta require similar quantities of oil. This is in contrast to many 4-cyl engines from other makers which tend to require just 4 to 4.5 quarts of oil. Does VW do this to help in engine cooling? Or perhaps to enable the longer oil change intervals - with a larger fluid capacity to dilute "dirty oil" build-up between changes?

By the way, the latest standard VW Golf model in the US offers only a 1.4L turbocharged 4-cyl engine and the VW website listed the oil capacity as just 4 quarts. And in something of a break with tradition the 1.4 engine also features an aluminum block.


----------



## Timbert (Jul 22, 2017)

I have owned a half dozen each of the 2.0T and 2.5 VW cars. I like both motors. Turbo is more power, more fun, better mileage. Kinda sounds like a diesel though. And about five times more likely to need work compared to the 2.5. Most of that is turbo-related, and the timing chains and tensioner are issues, but also the water pump. I am an expert at the 2.0T water pump replacement, but have no idea how to do a 2.5 because none have ever failed on me.

Wait, I forgot the most important difference: turbo builds up carbon in the valves and intake that has to be cleaned manually...that alone is going to be the biggest reason that if I had to maintain a fleet of cars I'd much rather have the 2.5 than any turbo. Unless I was driving one, and then I'd pick the turbo and suffer through the extra maintenance.


----------



## loopless (Oct 4, 2007)

168,000 miles on my daughters 2008 Rabbit 2.5. Serviced regularly since new. Very few issues, and runs like a champ.


----------



## T/MM/D (Jul 24, 2021)

mkV Fanatic said:


> I've owned mine for probably 3 years now and I love it. 2005 to 2008 was the first version of the 2.5 5 cylinder which apparently it has a timing chain problem but I think it's all in how often you maintenance the engine. If you do regular maintenance it should last you a long time. In 2008.5 the revised 2.5 came out with minor changes but overall good ones. Mines a 2010 with the 5 speed manual so I have MK6 interior bits and electronics but MK5 body style. I like the 2.5 I think it's good engine. Sure it has minor issues but what engine doesn't? It's not a death sentence to get one but like every car if you take care of it it will last. Fuel economy is not bad I get about ~20ish miles a gallon an I do NOT baby it. But I also don't beat the **** out of it


I have a 2008 vw rabbit with the 2.5l never 291,000 miles on it never had any issues just normal breaks and rotors oil changes I just replaced the back shocks a week ago will do the front soon


----------



## Boomer Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

jmkrug80 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I understand this is a tech forum and wasn't sure if thesis the correct place to post this. if this is the wrong place then please guide me to a correct forum. Anyways onto my question. I have owned two GTI's in the past with the 1.8T engine and worked for VW in 2003 but I know nothing about the 2.5L engine. I'm looking to get a new used Jetta or Passat and pretty much ignored the 2.5L models because I hear it's not a good engine. I'm hoping for first hand experience from people who have owned a VW with this engine. Is it actually a good and reliable engine? What is your fuel economy? It appears when i'm looking online at cars the 2.5L version is less expensive then the 1.8T. I'm hoping to get good feedback from fellow VW fans and owners. Thanks


Even though this is an old thread, the question is still current. My current experience is that my 2008 Rabbit 2.5 with the 09G Aisin automatic Tiptronic transmission has 150K miles on it and runs great. I've replaced the small odds and ends that wear out but none had died before I did it. It burns no oil and the leaking seal on the vacuum pump was replaced, so I have no leaks. The transmission fluid gets changed @ 30K mile intervals and works perfectly.
Here is what little I do know: the Mark 5 runs from 2006-2009. The first two years had 150 hp and also had the timing chain tensioner issue. The 2008 model got 20 more hp for a total of 170 hp and the timing chain tensioners were no longer a problem (mine makes no noise). The valves adjusters are hydraulic so no adjusting is needed. For gas mileage, I usually get in the mid-20's around town and in the mid-30's on the interstate.

It has a few electrical quirks but I can live with them. It always starts and has never let me down.

I use Castrol Edge Platinum (formerly known as Euro) 5W/40 and Aisin T-4 transmission fluid. I used to change the transmission filter but it was always clean, so I plan to skip this in the future unless I see a need to change it, such as a mechanical repair and the transmission is apart. But right now, the engine and transmission are running perfectly.

DIY maintenance is the typical German PITA. It beats me how they can take something simple and make it complicated. I do about 90% of the maintenance, myself.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Boomer Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

Boomer Guy said:


> Even though this is an old thread, the question is still current. My current experience is that my 2008 Rabbit 2.5 with the 09G Aisin automatic Tiptronic transmission has 150K miles on it and runs great. I've replaced the small odds and ends that wear out but none had died before I did it. It burns no oil and the leaking seal on the vacuum pump was replaced, so I have no leaks. The transmission fluid gets changed @ 30K mile intervals and works perfectly.
> Here is what little I do know: the Mark 5 runs from 2006-2009. The first two years had 150 hp and also had the timing chain tensioner issue. The 2008 model got 20 more hp for a total of 170 hp and the timing chain tensioners were no longer a problem (mine makes no noise). The valves adjusters are hydraulic so no adjusting is needed. For gas mileage, I usually get in the mid-20's around town and in the mid-30's on the interstate.
> It has a few electrical quirks but I can live with them. It always starts and has never let me down.
> I use Castrol Edge Platinum (formerly known as Euro) 5W/40 and Aisin T-4 transmission fluid. I used to change the transmission filter but it was always clean, so I plan to skip this in the future unless I see a need to change it, such as a mechanical repair and the transmission is apart. But right now, the engine and transmission are running perfectly.
> ...


UPDATE: Because my battery light was coming on briefly after a cold start, combined with the fact that the alternator was the original one, I decided to go ahead and replace it with a new one (remanufactured one with a lifetime warranty from NAPA). Now, the battery light is gone and all of my electrical gremlins are gone. Beats me, but I'm happy. 

Also, there is an upgrade on the A/C compressor's solenoid valve made by RKX which makes the compressor cool quicker and cooler with less wear on the compressor. I installed it and the difference is amazing. 

There is a vacuum pump delete blocking plate by Integrated Engineering that replaces the vacuum pump that I installed. I now source the vacuum for the brake booster from the N80 evap emissions hose with a tee-connector. No more vacuum pump leaks (I had replaced the front seal, but the back seal and o-ring gasket on the hose were leaking.), less parasitic drain on horsepower. There is a post on the VWVortex forum with details. It cost less than half what the Spulen kit costs and was easier to do.

Life is good. I love my Rabbit which now has over 152K miles on it. If only the German engineers hadn't made the DIY servicing so darned hard!


----------



## 09jsw (May 15, 2020)

Can confirm. installed upgraded RCV as well. After 10 minute plus delay before cooling began. I clocked 38 degrees at one point. It works too good now lol


----------



## Anotherjettaguy (Apr 16, 2021)

jmkrug80 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I understand this is a tech forum and wasn't sure if thesis the correct place to post this. if this is the wrong place then please guide me to a correct forum. Anyways onto my question. I have owned two GTI's in the past with the 1.8T engine and worked for VW in 2003 but I know nothing about the 2.5L engine. I'm looking to get a new used Jetta or Passat and pretty much ignored the 2.5L models because I hear it's not a good engine. I'm hoping for first hand experience from people who have owned a VW with this engine. Is it actually a good and reliable engine? What is your fuel economy? It appears when i'm looking online at cars the 2.5L version is less expensive then the 1.8T. I'm hoping to get good feedback from fellow VW fans and owners. Thanks


Hi bro. I got my jetta st 92000 miles i now have 161000 all ive changed is two spark plugs and coils i love this 2.5 its the engine you want the smaller 4 banger needs a turbo for the same car but the tourq is much better in a 5 cyl pluss the racing heritage of the 5 is a bit of a nerd thing but its good get it


----------



## Boomer Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

Research the reliability issues of the I-4 turbo vs the I-5 non-turbo. If you want a fun car for the short term that you will dispose of when done, the GTI. If you want a work horse that will run forever with just basic maintenance, get the non-turbo Rabbit (Golf in Europe). 

My 2008 Rabbit has more than enough power for my needs. I found that if necessary, I can cruise at 95 mph in comfort with the engine still breathing very easily. I never have to worry about the engine running too hot or needing to cool down after running hard for extended periods. As I said earlier, no leaks, no overheating and no oil consumption between 5K mile oil changes. I do 95% of the maintenance myself. I have the 09G semi-automatic Tiptronic transmission and I run it in Sport mode (lower gear ratios in all 6 gears) on all secondary roads. I only use the Drive mode (standard ratios) in automatic or manual shift on the interstate above 70 mph. Doing this, I regularly get gas mileage in the mid-20's around town and mid-30's on the interstate. Also, I only use VW spec fluids in engine, transmission and cooling system.


----------



## Timbert (Jul 22, 2017)

Boomer Guy said:


> ... I have the 09G semi-automatic Tiptronic transmission and I run it in Sport mode (lower gear ratios in all 6 gears) on all secondary roads. I only use the Drive mode (standard ratios) in automatic or manual shift on the interstate above 70 mph.


There are only six forward gears in the transmission. Sport Mode only means the shift happens at a higher RPM. Gear ratios don't change.


----------



## Boomer Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

Timbert said:


> There are only six forward gears in the transmission. Sport Mode only means the shift happens at a higher RPM. Gear ratios don't change.


Technically, you are correct. I should have said, "lower ratio shifting" in the same gears. The effective top gear ratios do change because you stay in the lower range/higher rpm's all the time. When I drive in Drive mode, I feel like I'm driving a 1960's Buick with the rpm's trying to stay below 2000 rpm's all the time. I do 90% of my driving in Sport mode. 

There is an error in the driver's manual which says that it will not shift down earlier in Sport Mode when it actually does. As I slow down for turns or stops, I love watching my tach jump up to higher rpm's and listening to the engine. I wonder why VW put that statement in there.


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

My wife has a 2014 Golf with the 2.5, automatic 6 speed. Just for reference, my daily is a TT with the 1.8T.

I really like driving her car. The low end torque compared to the 1.8T is very enjoyable for stoplight grand prix, otherwise known as American urban driving. It has been a wonderful car and wonderful engine.

We had one issue with it. It kept throwing a code for the sensor that's inside the intake manifold, right behind the throttle body. It was getting oil on it.

I installed a catch can, and those problems have been behind us ever since. I was never a big fan boy for catch cans, in fact of the 4 vehicles we have in current rotation, the Golf was the first one to get one. I am now a fan boy for catch cans. They have proven their worth. The other vehicles, they're just nice to have, but with the Golf 2.5, it was mandatory.

My youngest son now has a "Rabbit" with the 2.5. I highly recommend that motor for anyone that wants a fun reliable car that certainly gets out of it's own way, but if you're out to crush every car out there, might not be the one for you.


----------



## Timbert (Jul 22, 2017)

B1-16V said:


> My wife has a 2014 Golf with the 2.5, automatic 6 speed. Just for refference, my daily is a TT with the 1.8T.
> I really like driving her car. The low end torque compared to the 1.8T is very enjoyable for stoplight grand prix, otherwise known as American urban driving. It has been a wonderful car and wonderful engine.
> We had one issue with it. It kept throwing a code for the sensor that's inside the intake manifold, right behind the throttle body. It was getting oil on it.
> I installed a catch can, and those problems have been behind us ever since. I was never a big fan boy for catch cans, in fact of the 4 vehicles we have in current rotation, the Golf was the first one to get one. I am now a fan boy for catch cans. They have proven their worth. The other vehicles, they're just nice to have, but with the Golf 2.5, it was mandatory.
> My youngest son now has a "Rabbit" with the 2.5. I highly recommend that motor for anyone that wants a fun reliable car that certainly gets out of it's own way, but if you're out to crush every car out there, might not be the one for you.


You should always check the PCV diaphragm if oil is fouling that sensor. They tear and oil/vapor passes into the manifold and kinda puddles up and gets on that sensor. A torn diaphragm will cause other minor problems and it's a cheap maintenance item.


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

Timbert said:


> You should always check the PCV diaphragm if oil is fouling that sensor. They tear and oil/vapor passes into the manifold and kinda puddles up and gets on that sensor. A torn diaphragm will cause other minor problems and it's a cheap maintenance item.


Ya. Of course. I assumed it was torn, so, bought a new one, ready to put in. The original was perfect.
Anyway, a perfectly good PCV diaphragm is not above reproach, on this car or any other, in regards to crank case vapor getting to the intake.


----------



## Boomer Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

If you check the reviews on other forums and YouTube videos, you will find the aftermarket PCV valve rubber diaphragm fails prematurely. The best recommendation is to replace the entire valve cover with an OEM one from Amazon or other vendors. It includes the valve cover with the integral PCV valve, gasket and bolts. Easy replacement and everything is less than $100. (At least it was before Bidenflation took over.)


----------



## Timbert (Jul 22, 2017)

I've never replaced the whole 2.5 cover but have swapped in a new $10 diaphragm with success the last dozen times I've done it.


----------



## Boomer Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

Timbert said:


> I've never replaced the whole 2.5 cover but have swapped in a new $10 diaphragm with success the last dozen times I've done it.


Did you have to replace a dozen PCV diaphragms on the same engine?


----------



## Shaun Porten (10 mo ago)

Is there anywhere you can buy a maf insert for a 2.5?


----------



## Boomer Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

Shaun Porten said:


> Is there anywhere you can buy a maf insert for a 2.5?


If you mean the MAF sensor, just Google it. There are bunches of sources out there. These sensors last a very long time if you spray them ONLY with MAF sensor cleaner and don't touch them or bump them. They are very sensitive. Also, if you have a K&N type of air filter, do not apply too much oil on it because it can coat the sensor elements.


----------



## Shaun Porten (10 mo ago)

Boomer Guy said:


> If you mean the MAF sensor, just Google it. There are bunches of sources out there. These sensors last a very long time if you spray them ONLY with MAF sensor cleaner and don't touch them or bump them. They are very sensitive. Also, if you have a K&N type of air filter, do not apply too much oil on it because it can coat the sensor elements.


I am making a custom intake and it says I should be using an insert tgat can be made but I was just curious as to where I could purchase one


----------



## Timbert (Jul 22, 2017)

Boomer Guy said:


> Did you have to replace a dozen PCV diaphragms on the same engine?


Uh, nope, all different motors.


----------



## SChalmers (10 mo ago)

I have three 2.5 litre cars 2007 Rabbit 2 door 5 spd with 179,000KM, 2009 Rabbit 4 door auto with 222,000KM(I gave this one to my 18 year old daughter, but still in my name) and a 2012 Jetta 5spd with 213,000KM really have only had a couple minor issues with the engines. Crank sensor on the 2009 Rabbit, purge valve/gas cap on the 2007 Rabbit. My daughter put almost 9,000 km on it in 3 months, just got her license 3 months ago. She does not look after it as well as I would like but it just keeps going.

I do run min 92 octane, full synthetic, oil change on mine every 7,000KM, if there is an issue it gets fixed right away. With that being said I do drive these cars, not abused but higher speeds, higher rpm shifts (not red line, but for fuel economy either).

I actually was tossing around the idea of doing a restro mod to the 2007 Rabbit and kind of give it the feel of the 1980 GTI Rabbit I had. Put a GTI front clip on it, swap out the interior for a GTI interior possible some engine mods, upgrade the suspension and would love to do a 6 spd swap on it.

I would say they are a decent engine. I actually went out of my way to find the 2.5 litre cars.


----------



## Boomer Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

These 2.5 liter engines in the Mk 5 have fantastic reputations for running almost forever with proper care. Note that Mk 5 model years are 2006-2009. The 2006-07 engines have 150 hp and a history of failing timing chain tensioners. The 2008-09 engines have 170 hp and better timing chain tensioners. 

Likewise, I am OCD about taking care of my 2008 Rabbit with the 09G Aisin Tiptronic semi-automatic transmission. I use premium, full synthetic fluids and change them twice as often as necessary. When sensors, seals, belts, pulleys, tensioners, water pump, thermostat, alternator, etc., are at life, I replace them and if any jobs are above my skill level, I pay my local professional mechanic (from whom I bought it) to them. 

I also tend to keep the rpm's higher (above "lugging" and below red line) to keep the engine running better. I always keep the transmission in Sport mode unless I am on the interstate with minimum speed of 70 mph. Thankfully, the transmission shifts at the same rpm's in Sport mode that I would shift at, with a manual transmission - between 4K and 5K rpm's. I like it! 

It has over 155K miles on it with no issues at all. No leaks (I deleted the vacuum pump.), no oil burning, no overheating or anything else. It isn't a garage queen and the body is a "10-footer" but there is no rust and there are water leaks (I did have to replace the rubber seal around the rear hatch). I only run Top Tier gas and I would run premium octane if I could afford it, but I am having no issues at all with 87 octane. It starts every time. 

I don't worry about the car's resale value because it is an investment for me, not for someone else. I plan to run this little beast forever. It is equally at home in my mountain "twisties" or on the interstate. It can get extremely windy in my area and the aerodynamics are excellent. The fact the body structure has a built-in roll cage makes me fell secure. I can barely hear the engine at idle and it sounds like a wildcat when accelerate, which is the best of both worlds.

I know I sound like a TV commercial but this car is a fantastic little fun machine.


----------



## SChalmers (10 mo ago)

Boomer Guy said:


> These 2.5 liter engines in the Mk 5 have fantastic reputations for running almost forever with proper care. Note that Mk 5 model years are 2006-2009. The 2006-07 engines have 150 hp and a history of failing timing chain tensioners. The 2008-09 engines have 170 hp and better timing chain tensioners.
> 
> Likewise, I am OCD about taking care of my 2008 Rabbit with the 09G Aisin Tiptronic semi-automatic transmission. I use premium, full synthetic fluids and change them twice as often as necessary. When sensors, seals, belts, pulleys, tensioners, water pump, thermostat, alternator, etc., are at life, I replace them and if any jobs are above my skill level, I pay my local professional mechanic (from whom I bought it) to them.
> 
> ...


I did not know that about the timing chains on my 2007 Rabbit, very good to know. It has 179,000 KM or around 111,000 miles.

It is a good running car but the body is rough. It being white it shows the rust. Could use both rocker panels and the front part of the rear 1/4 panels. That is really just a pipe dream of restro modding it into a GTI Rabbit. I am seriously considering it but really think my car is too far gone would be better to find a different one.

The 2012 Jetta still has two year rust warranty so I am not too worried about it.


----------



## Boomer Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

SChalmers said:


> I did not know that about the timing chains on my 2007 Rabbit, very good to know. It has 179,000 KM or around 111,000 miles.
> It is a good running car but the body is rough. It being white it shows the rust. Could use both rocker panels and the front part of the rear 1/4 panels. That is really just a pipe dream of restro modding it into a GTI Rabbit. I am seriously considering it but really think my car is too far gone would be better to find a different one.
> The 2012 Jetta still has two year rust warranty so I am not too worried about it.


I think the problem is with the plastic timing chain tensioners instead of the timing chains themselves. I don't know if there is an easy or low cost replacement for them.


----------



## Timbert (Jul 22, 2017)

One of the many 2.5's I bought was a 2010 with a jumped timing chain. The plastic chain guides are not an issue in these cars. On that car I saw that the guides were fine, but cheap so I replaced them along with a new chain and tensioner. Two years later still running great. I think the tensioners in the 2.5 are fine, compared to the faulty ones in the 2.0T motors from about 2009 to 2013. Even in those cars with tensioners that need to be replaced, the plastic chain guides are not a problem. Nor are the chains themselves. This is just my experience.


----------



## BoomerGuy (10 mo ago)

The later Mk 5 2.5 engines (2008-09) CAN be pretty much bulletproof IF you take care of them. They still need proper maintenance. My 2008 VW Rabbit Mk 5 runs amazingly well with almost 156K miles on it with no leaks, no oil consumption, almost silent idle and still screams like a wildcat during acceleration. All I've done to it is scheduled maintenance and replacing standard parts which have a limited life (belts, water pump, seals, O-rings, plugs, coils, etc.). I plan to drive it forever. It is perfect for my type of driving which gives me no interest in making it the fastest one out there.


----------



## mprudic0404 (Sep 9, 2021)

picked up a 2012 jetta SEL 2.5l with 130K miles for a really good price. I really do enjoy the 5cy and if the motor lasts past the body of the car, then ill rebuild it for my 03 gti. 
oddball question for anyone with there ears on.

Being a 2012 2.5l , I can NOT get an aftermarket intake without doing some fancy dance for the steering pump, as it leaves no room for the better intake. 

Anyone here know how well this ECU would handle about 1 psi of pressurized air , if I tossed on a little DC pressure pump?

Its not a turbo, just a high grade DC blower that can meet the air requirements of the 2.5L and I would set its rate accordingly with the POT on the pedal so it would spin accordingly. ( seems like this motor can reach 275L per minute of air flow ).

I have a few of these laying around, and they were used when I got them, but really do build pressure and 1PSI seems like a good , safe point.


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

mprudic0404 said:


> picked up a 2012 jetta SEL 2.5l with 130K miles for a really good price. i really do enjoy the 5cy and if the motor lasts past the body of the car, then ill rebuild it for my 03 gti.
> oddball question for anyone with there ears on.
> being a 2012 2.5l , i can NOT get an aftermarket intake without doing some fancy dance for the steering pump, as it leaves no room for the better intake.
> anyone here , know how well this ECU would handle about 1 psi of pressurized air , if i tossed on a little DC pressure pump.
> ...


I'm no moderator, but, Sounds like a great topic for a new thread.


----------



## dbuchanan (3 mo ago)

jmkrug80 said:


> Hi all, I understand this is a tech forum and wasn't sure if thesis the correct place to post this. if this is the wrong place then please guide me to a correct forum. Anyways onto my question. I have owned two GTI's in the past with the 1.8T engine and worked for VW in 2003 but I know nothing about the 2.5L engine. I'm looking to get a new used Jetta or Passat and pretty much ignored the 2.5L models because I hear it's not a good engine. I'm hoping for first hand experience from people who have owned a VW with this engine. Is it actually a good and reliable engine? What is your fuel economy? It appears when i'm looking online at cars the 2.5L version is less expensive then the 1.8T. I'm hoping to get good feedback from fellow VW fans and owners. Thanks
> View attachment 227777


 I've had a 2.5 for about 6 months now and from what i can tell its a pretty good reliable engine, on highway it gets about anywhere from 30 to 50 mpg and in town it gets about 30 to 20 mpg, i bought the car used its a 2010 golf with the 5 speed manual it just hit 200k miles and it still runs great no oil leaks no coolant leaks everything run as it should, and i am not gentle with the car. my overall experience is the engine is a pretty good engine, reliable, and it get pretty decent mpg.


----------



## BoomerGuy (10 mo ago)

The last two years of the Gen5 2.5 engine (2008, 2009) are the most reliable. Like all cars, they need scheduled maintenance with the proper replacement parts and fluids. I love my 2008 Rabbit with over 160K miles on it. No leaks (deleted the vacuum pump) and does not burn oil. I've replaced parts that were at life and I am meticulous about keeping the services up to date. It has a timing chain and hydraulic lifters. For my taste, it is very fast and powerful with 170 hp and 175 ft-lbs of torque. My 09G Aisin 6-speed Tiptronic automatic transmission averages about 30 - 35 mpg, depending on where I drive. I live in the mountains and use Sport mode on all roads except for the interstate. I only use the Manual mode in snow or freezing rain in the mountain back roads. 
The only problems I've had are the usual German electrical pertaining to door locks. Weird warning lights came on when my alternator started dying but disappeared after replacing it. My AC compressor works much better after upgrading the control valve solenoid with one from RKX Tech. 
I love my Rabbit and I expect it to last at least 300K miles.


----------



## Timbert (Jul 22, 2017)

Anecdotally, my 2012 and 2013 cars with the 2.5 have been just as good as the multiple 08 and 09 ones in my little fleet. The motors definitely outlive the transmissions (Aisin 09G) in my experience. I used sport mode once, by accident.


----------



## BoomerGuy (10 mo ago)

le0n said:


> ^^ whoops. my bad.
> 
> when did that happen? last year? in the relative sense of things, that is almost today, hah hah.
> 
> ...


Don't assume that any new GDI (Gas Direct Injection) engine in any car is bulletproof. The government mandated mileage standards have forced all car makers go to ridiculous lengths to over-stress these tiny engines. Scotty Kilmer has a great video on why GDI engines routinely squirt gasoline into the crankcase once the engine has some age on it. The newest cars will be lucky to last over 100K miles because of this forced technology.

When engines like the 2.5 I-5 which were over-engineered and under-stressed were built, quality and longevity were the primary objectives. The government mandates have changed all that. The car manufacturers have been forced to focus on mileage which unfortunately, will be a moot point when EV's are forced on us. "We're from the government and we will help you." Yeah, right.....


----------



## BoomerGuy (10 mo ago)

T/MM/D said:


> I have a 2008 vw rabbit with the 2.5l never 291,000 miles on it never had any issues just normal breaks and rotors oil changes I just replaced the back shocks a week ago will do the front soon


In the Mk 5 series, the first 2 years, 2006 and 2007 had the timing chain tensioner problem. The second 2 years, 2008 and 2009 got the improved engine. My 2008 Rabbit only has 160K miles on it and has never burned any oil, has no leaks (I deleted the vacuum pump.) and the 09G transmission has been trouble-free. I am a fanatic about doing scheduled maintenance with the correct fluids and I replace parts that are at life. Other than electrical gremlins in the rear door locks, it has been a fantastic car.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

117k on my 2.5, with no oil burning or leaks (I re-sealed the vac pump to fix a very slight seeping). I've owned it since about 41k miles. It's only had scheduled maintenance (oil/filters/plugs) and absolutely nothing's gone wrong with it. Starts and runs like a champ.


----------



## BoomerGuy (10 mo ago)

jmkrug80 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I understand this is a tech forum and wasn't sure if thesis the correct place to post this. if this is the wrong place then please guide me to a correct forum. Anyways onto my question. I have owned two GTI's in the past with the 1.8T engine and worked for VW in 2003 but I know nothing about the 2.5L engine. I'm looking to get a new used Jetta or Passat and pretty much ignored the 2.5L models because I hear it's not a good engine. I'm hoping for first hand experience from people who have owned a VW with this engine. Is it actually a good and reliable engine? What is your fuel economy? It appears when i'm looking online at cars the 2.5L version is less expensive then the 1.8T. I'm hoping to get good feedback from fellow VW fans and owners. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 227777


Everything I've read about the MkV (2006-09) engines has been excellent except for the cam chain tensioner problem on the first two years (2006-07) which had 150 hp. The problem was corrected for the next two year (2008-09) engines which had 170 hp. I have the 2008 2.5L I5 engine with the AISIN 09G automatic Tiptronic engine. It now has close to 165K miles on it with no problems at all other than the rear door locks having minds of their own. No leaks, does not consume any oil between 5K mile changes and gets between 25 mpg (city) and 35 mpg (hwy) while running 87 octane. The only maintenance I've done is the scheduled jobs plus deleting the vacuum pump. I do the simple DIY jobs myself and leave the complicated ones for my mechanic. I only use top-tier gas and full-synthetic premium grade fluids which meet the VW Euro-specs. 

Since I don't race, I am very happy with the torque (175 ft-lbs) and use the Sport mode on all roads with speed limits below 70 mph. Maybe I'm just lucky, but this car has been super reliable for me. As far as handling, I like it much more than my previous Mazda MX5/Miata for many reasons.


----------



## BoomerGuy (10 mo ago)

OOPS! I see that I've answered this post several times. Sorry. Anyway, I continue to stand by the 2008-09 model year 2.5 engine.


----------



## BoomerGuy (10 mo ago)

mhjett said:


> 117k on my 2.5, with no oil burning or leaks (I re-sealed the vac pump to fix a very slight seeping). I've owned it since about 41k miles. It's only had scheduled maintenance (oil/filters/plugs) and absolutely nothing's gone wrong with it. Starts and runs like a champ.


The next time the vacuum pump seals fail - and they will - just delete it. It is less work than pulling the pump out and putting it back in order to reach all the seals. Here is the post that I followed:








DIY: 2.5L MKV Vacuum Pump Delete


Items purchased: IE plate: $73.00 (shipped) 5/16" ID fuel line (2 foot): $3.00 (local) Universal Tee: $5.00 (local) Clamps: $4.00 (local) I removed this the other night while doing a transmission swap: You can remove the pump without removing the transmission. Google search it to find the...




www.volkswagenownersclub.com


----------



## maxeymum (Apr 1, 2019)

BoomerGuy said:


> OOPS! I see that I've answered this post several times. Sorry. Anyway, I continue to stand by the 2008-09 model year 2.5 engine.


Isn't the 2010-2014 2.5 engine exactly the same as the 2008-09? Has the same horsepower and torque made at the same rpms in any case.


----------



## Timbert (Jul 22, 2017)

I have a 2006 with a 2.5 that's 150 hp. Unsure about 2007, but 2008 and beyond are the 170.


----------



## BoomerGuy (10 mo ago)

Timbert said:


> I have a 2006 with a 2.5 that's 150 hp. Unsure about 2007, but 2008 and beyond are the 170.


Does anyone know why the 2006 - 2007 models are in the same generation as the 2008 - 2009? 
Horsepower, torque and cam chain tensioner designs are different. I'm not sure about anything else. It seems to me that they should have called the first two years the Mk 5A and the second two years Mk 5B. 

I had Mazda Miata that was the NB2 because the generations were called NA, NB, NC, ND, etc., and any variations within one generation had a sequential number added (NB1, NB2, etc.). It made researching parts and mods so much easier. I'm still trying to get used to the German engineer's way of thinking. This is my first German car. I love it but it will probably be my last.


----------



## maxeymum (Apr 1, 2019)

BoomerGuy said:


> Does anyone know why the 2006 - 2007 models are in the same generation as the 2008 - 2009?
> Horsepower, torque and cam chain tensioner designs are different. I'm not sure about anything else. It seems to me that they should have called the first two years the Mk 5A and the second two years Mk 5B.
> 
> I had Mazda Miata that was the NB2 because the generations were called NA, NB, NC, ND, etc., and any variations within one generation had a sequential number added (NB1, NB2, etc.). It made researching parts and mods so much easier. I'm still trying to get used to the German engineer's way of thinking. This is my first German car. I love it but it will probably be my last.


I think very little changed in '08 other than the engine spec, so the logical Germans probably thought it was unnecessary to create a 'half' generation etc like the Japanese sometimes do, but to be honest I know more about the 2.5 Golfs than the Rabbits. In any case, I think when you're researching parts VW has a fairly foolproof way of identifying which parts your car needs according to the VIN as some parts will be before a certain VIN cutoff and others will be after, much like manufacturers do when dealing with recalls on only certain cars, even in the same model year, and according to VIN. 

It sounds like you're a little conflicted about German cars. Surely you don't feel that way just because of the parts ordering process for the car?


----------



## BoomerGuy (10 mo ago)

maxeymum said:


> I think very little changed in '08 other than the engine spec, so the logical Germans probably thought it was unnecessary to create a 'half' generation etc like the Japanese sometimes do, but to be honest I know more about the 2.5 Golfs than the Rabbits. In any case, I think when you're researching parts VW has a fairly foolproof way of identifying which parts your car needs according to the VIN as some parts will be before a certain VIN cutoff and others will be after, much like manufacturers do when dealing with recalls on only certain cars, even in the same model year, and according to VIN.
> 
> It sounds like you're a little conflicted about German cars. Surely you don't feel that way just because of the parts ordering process for the car?


Yes, I've been conflicted but I am slowly getting used to my new way of thinking. I have to admit that the aftermarket websites and help from the different forums have been extremely helpful as far as my DIY services and parts replacements are concerned. I'm just new to the different world of European vs. the Asian and American engineering and ways of thinking. It is like learning a new language and logic. It isn't bad, it's just different. 

I love my 2008 VW Rabbit with the 2.5L I-5 engine. With over 160K miles on it, it still drives like new with no oil consumption or leaks. I've only replaced the parts that you would expect when I bought this car with 145K miles on it. The aftermarket support has been fantastic. I was fortunate enough to have bought it from a master mechanic friend of mine who owned it for 10 years prior, plus I have him do the BIG jobs at the dealership where he works. So, it's a "win-win" for me. I always look forward to driving it. It's my errand-runner and not my work vehicle, so I feel like I'm not the retired senior citizen that I am when I get into the driver's seat. Still, the learning curve isn't over for me but I am getting there. 

As far as I'm concerned this engine is the best all around, reliable engine VW makes. Timing chain instead of belt, hydraulic valve adjusters, great horsepower with even more torque and mpg in the mid-20's around town and in the mid-30's on the interstate. What's not to like?


----------

